
Show HN: Quickly generate REST API (for Postgres db) - whoisninja
https://github.com/nsingla/api_generator
======
michaelmior
This is cool, although these days, (if requirements permit), my choice would
be GraphQL via something like PostGraphile.

[https://github.com/graphile/postgraphile](https://github.com/graphile/postgraphile)

~~~
cpursley
[https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest](https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest)
(Haskell) is an order of magnitude more performant than postgraphile (Node ~
aka wet noodles).

~~~
BenjieGillam
I wouldn't let that sway you too much; the main reason for the performance
difference is that PostgREST builds the JSON response in the database and then
pipes that through to the user directly (at least that's my understanding).
PostGraphile OTOH parses the JSON from the database and feeds it through the
rest of your GraphQL schema, allowing data to be mixed in from your custom
fields which might fetch from microservices or external services such as
Stripe, or just perform additional calculations in application-land, and
finally serialises the resulting data to send it to the end user. Despite this
significantly greater flexibility and power requiring all this additional
work, PostGraphile achieves very solid performance.

------
gfodor
Worth mentioning:
[https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest](https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest)

------
tga
Worth mentioning: [http://hasura.io](http://hasura.io)

------
bullen
Why don't you make the database use HTTP instead?
[http://root.rupy.se](http://root.rupy.se)

------
skymoon01
interesting topic

